# Gas



## Grizz (Feb 26, 2011)

I think this is about right.


----------



## spanky239 (Feb 26, 2011)

It is worse here on Maui, they wont both arms, legs, and nuts.

Stacey


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Plus*

and the rights to your first born child.


----------



## Boz (Feb 27, 2011)

DRILL HERE, DRILL NOW!


----------



## navycop (Feb 27, 2011)

spanky239 said:


> It is worse here on Maui, they wont both arms, legs, and nuts.
> 
> Stacey


 In Virginia Beach I had to sign over the deed to my house for a tank of gas.....:biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 27, 2011)

$3.39 in northern Ohio yesterday.


----------



## fred holsclaw (Feb 27, 2011)

eat more beans then its free


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 27, 2011)

*maybe*



fred holsclaw said:


> eat more beans then its free


Yea but have you ever tried sitting on a gas tank?


----------



## Finatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Here in Corrupticut, the gas went from 3.29 to 3.69 in less than a week. Guess I picked the wrong time to by an Avalanche....................


----------



## kinggabby (Feb 27, 2011)

Here they are talking about asking for the souls of 5 of you best friends


----------



## philb (Feb 27, 2011)

Well it's about $9.50 for a gallon here! That's regular too! So count yourself lucky!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 27, 2011)

One of my co-workers took 2 weeks off and flew to Florida to visit his Mom. He said he was able to pay for his round trip ticket by what he saved in gas not coming into work during that time!


----------



## BKelley (Feb 27, 2011)

Pulled into a service station,  attendant ask "fill her up?",  I said Naw, just $100.00.
I've got the fastest Ford 150 truck around.  It will pass everything except a gas station.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 27, 2011)

philbaldwin said:


> Well it's about $9.50 for a gallon here! That's regular too! So count yourself lucky!


 

Yep it's about $5.00 or more here as well, so you guy's are still ahead.

Lin.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Feb 27, 2011)

BKelley said:


> Pulled into a service station, attendant ask "fill her up?", I said Naw, just $100.00.
> I've got the fastest Ford 150 truck around. It will pass everything except a gas station.


 
A station attendant?, now you're dating yourself:laugh:. That reminds me of a story from the shortages during the 70's, I'll update the numbers for today. 

A lady pulls into a gas station and asks the attendant for $20 worth. The attendant replied, "lady ,my reflexes aren't that good":biggrin:. 

Looks like it will only get worse:frown:.

Carl


----------



## tomcatchevy (Feb 27, 2011)

lorbay said:


> philbaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's about $9.50 for a gallon here! That's regular too! So count yourself lucky!
> ...


 

Last week my family and I were on vacation to Disney for the week and I thought it was great seeing gas in the lower 3 dollar range. When we left Canada it was about 4.23 and upon returning it was 4.28! I'd like to eventually visit England but I'm gonna have to save up a lot more just to get around there.:frown:


----------



## arioux (Feb 27, 2011)

$5.04 in the Montreal area this morning.  And they told us it might go up again depending of the situation in the midle east.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 27, 2011)

I drive a dodge truck that if I'm drafting a semi can get about 22mpg. 

I'm hoping the prices keep going up. The only way a real solution will happen is for the price to get to European levels.


We need more small diesel engines (can run on crude or Biodiesel (made from soy, not the recycled fryer stuff)).


----------



## SGM Retired (Feb 27, 2011)

North Alabama it's at $3.29 today and climbling...


----------



## donlittle (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll date myself. When I was a child, you hand pumped it into a glass cylinder and it gravity fed into your car at 18 cents a gallon. I can remember when my father got upset when it went to 25 cents and drove 14 miles to get it for 23 cents.


----------



## airrat (Feb 27, 2011)

Here they are talking about changing the snowbird(slow) lane to a bycicle lane.   Also reinstating horse hitching post.


----------



## chriselle (Feb 27, 2011)

Grizz said:


> I think this is about right.



Grizz, that photo sums up the situation over here....As I'm in Japan,, I surrendered my arms, legs and nuts a long, long time ago!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 27, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> and the rights to your first born child.


 

WHERE DO I SIGN UP??????????????????   :biggrin::wink:

_Linda_


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 27, 2011)

It is $3.89/gal here and rising daily.


----------



## tbroye (Feb 27, 2011)

Here in Calyforny I paid 3.43 at COTSCO while the Name brand station including the AM?PM are up to $4.00 and AM?PM charges .45 to use an debit card. This is in Sacratamatoe former home of the Kings.


----------



## bbuis (Feb 27, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > and the rights to your first born child.
> ...


 
The sign up is right here .. over this side of the CLIFF:yin-yang:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 27, 2011)

bbuis said:


> MLKWoodWorking said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


 
See why I want to sign up?????????   Now don't you all feel sympathetic to my cause?  I'll even let one of ya have the free tank of gas!! :biggrin:

_Linda_


----------



## bbuis (Feb 27, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> bbuis said:
> 
> 
> > MLKWoodWorking said:
> ...


 


make sure it's in a car you don't want.  I'm helping her go over the cliff in it .. :tongue:


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 28, 2011)

You mean to tell me I can get  whole tank of fuel for just my first born?  Hey!  What a deal!
Charles


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 28, 2011)

Where his priorities are mine ain't.  FWIW they raise the price on the gas already in the ground so that they can pay for the next delivery.  Kroger has the same .03/.10 here. They survey the local gas, charge .02 more so you only really save .01. On my average fill-up I only save .15 so it is not really worth a special trip.  Lee


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 28, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> I'm hoping the prices keep going up. The only way a real solution will happen is for the price to get to European levels.



What, and put more oil company executives out of work? :tongue:


----------



## jeff (Feb 28, 2011)

We can discuss and gripe about the price of gas, how we need small diesels (yes!), the philosophies of various drilling techniques, and how we all need to start stockpiling horse feed. 

No political stuff please.


----------



## traderdon55 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gas prices today make me wish for the good old days. I still remember about a month before I received my license I got so mad because all the stations around town jacked their prices up from 25.9 to 27.9 cents per gallon. I also remember in school reading about how lucky we were because people in some countries overseas were paying nearly $2.00 a gallon and everyone said there was no way they would buy it at that price. Now we wish we could buy it for $2.00 a gallon and the tax on it is more than I used to payfor it. It has gone up this much in less than 40 years. I can't imagine what it will be in another 40.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 28, 2011)

You can blame the situation on the middle east, but the truth is I just bought a nice diesel truck to pull my trailer.  As soon as I bought it the prices shot up.  It's my fault, sorry.:frown::frown:  I should never have bought my dream truck.


----------



## airrat (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so no politics its the rules.  But as Paul said its his fault for buying his dream truck.  SO talk Paulatics!!!!  Its all your fault Paul.  My shoe lace just broke and it's all your FAULT!!


----------



## islandturner (Feb 28, 2011)

Consider yourselves lucky...! In Victoria, BC this morning, gas is selling for $1.239 per liter. Multiply that by 3.7854 = $4.69 per US gallon. (That might be a percentage point or two high -- didn't correct for the difference in our dollars.)


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Like the other Canucks, I've essentially given up caring about the cost of gas - it's a requirement for travel, and I can't affect the prices...worrying over things I cannot change is just ulcer fodder, so I'll just take it as it comes...

The only alternative that I can see is electric - and electric cars don't work up here, as batteries lose a good chunk of juice in -40...(plus I pay more for electricity than natural gas in my home, so I doubt electricity would be the cheap choice in the long-haul)

Andrew


----------



## kinggabby (Feb 28, 2011)

Years ago I heard truckers say that if all truckers were to go on strike they could shut down the world and get what they want. But But seeing how people need money to live on this could never work. With the gas prices going up they say it is supply and demand. But we all know that once you learn how to drive almost all people are hooked for life and we would never ( by our own choice ) slow down. So prices will keep going up. One thing to limit use is make it where you can't drive til your 25. That will drop demand quite a bit and help clear up the roadways .


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

kinggabby said:


> Years ago I heard truckers say that if all truckers were to go on strike they could shut down the world and get what they want. But But seeing how people need money to live on this could never work. With the gas prices going up they say it is supply and demand. But we all know that once you learn how to drive almost all people are hooked for life and we would never ( by our own choice ) slow down. So prices will keep going up. One thing to limit use is make it where you can't drive til your 25. That will drop demand quite a bit and help clear up the roadways .



A sample of what truckers can cause if they decide to.

http://www.france24.com/en/20080612...rtugal-roads-cleared-spain-europe-fuel-prices


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

jeff said:


> We can discuss and gripe about the price of gas, how we need small diesels (yes!), the philosophies of various drilling techniques, and how we all need to start stockpiling horse feed.
> 
> No political stuff please.




I have a team of huskies...... :wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 28, 2011)

I burn 700 gallons diesel each week at 3.80 per gallon. Now multiply that by 2.5 million and u have a decent rough estimate on how much weekly transportation costs are for goods to get to market in USA alone


----------



## Grizz (Aug 10, 2011)

Remember the good ol days when gas was $2.50

Ugh.  :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Rick P (Aug 10, 2011)

$4.25 for diesel here in Alaska and in case you forgot we are part of the US. (I have people tell me we are a foreign country about half the time I order things by phone and yes people have apologised for only having "American money"!) $6.00 on a regular basis in cold foot.


----------



## kmla (Aug 10, 2011)

*I went to the gas station the other day...*

Went inside to pre-pay and told the guy behind the counter I wanted $5 worth of gas.

He took my money, looked at me, farted, and then walked away.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 10, 2011)

4.25 is only 20 cents more expensive than what diesel was around here for most of the summer.  We don't live in Alaska.  We live in a tourist town where many boats come pulled by diesels.  I got kicked out a station when I asked the owner if he had an I don't screw the locals discount.  We used to get gas for our shop truck, shop boat and forklift there. not any more.


----------



## Rick P (Aug 10, 2011)

Most of the Kenai peninsula dose the same thing with our tourists........some places up here do offer a resident discount.

We are actually rather happy to see $4.25 it was more like $5.00 most of the year. I think that how it keeps getting jacked up. Raise rates till they about kill everyone then they will be happy about a 30% incresse from last year.


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 10, 2011)

I spilled 10 gallons of biodiesel during my last batch. 
At 1.00$/gallon..........that's ten dollars worth. That and
the cleanup is enough to irritate. :biggrin:

But seriously, more people need to try biofuels. I GAVE AWAY
600 gallons of vegetable oil last month.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 10, 2011)

If you think you're paying high prices to drive, wait until it's time to harvest crops, We could find alternate ways of getting from point A to point B but try doing it on an empty stomach, because Food prices are going to sky rocket. Around here every one is talking about how much the local farmers will make this year, sure 14.00 a bushel for Soy beans, 7.00 plus for a bushel of corn, BUT any idea what it takes to till, plant, fertilize, and harvest? Oh and if you like wearing comfortable undies, better start growing your own Cotton.
 Fuel is very important, but WE THE PEOPLE are in truth the only thing that can force the oil companies hand, any one remember things called Boycotts?? And I don't mean a place for your son to take a nap!!!
Now if I can hop down from my Soap Box with out getting hurt, I'll say Thank you and put my britches back on and go home.
I think it's about time we realize we done did the pooch!! there is no political fix for this and while there may be a few politicians that profit directly from Oil , really if you want to demonize some one try the Big Time Gamblers the ones that bet the back line on Wall Street, Basically it all the fault of GREED


----------



## Don Wade (Aug 10, 2011)

this is redicoulous how difficult it is to post anew thread.  Why make it so difficult to communiate  Seems like another elitist effort on my front.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 10, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Remember the good ol days when gas was $2.50
> 
> Ugh.  :bulgy-eyes:



I remember when it was $0.32 per gallon.


----------



## hehndc (Aug 10, 2011)

$3.89 in mid michigan.  I envy the folks paying $3.29.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember 25 cents/gal and I thought it was expensive when I went to Canada and it was 48 cents/gal.  It is now $3.90 here in the City.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 10, 2011)

A thousand years ago, I was in the back seat of some ones car, could have been Dad's, and saw a sign that said .19 per gallon. I think it was in Buffalo, New York. I do not know why I remembered that sign.


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 10, 2011)

First gas I ever purchased was $0.25 per gallon.  Man I'm getting old!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 11, 2011)

donlittle said:


> I'll date myself. When I was a child, you hand pumped it into a glass cylinder and it gravity fed into your car at 18 cents a gallon. I can remember when my father got upset when it went to 25 cents and drove 14 miles to get it for 23 cents.



I remember those old gas pumps... but by the time I started driving most pumps were electric....

I do remember the gas wars where stations would try to out sell their neighbors... a story I read about a gas war in Waco, TX back in about 1957 or 58... gas was down to $0.14 per gallon at one station... a tanker truck pulled in and the driver told the attendant to "filler 'er up"... he filled both saddle tanks, but the drive said "No fill 'er up... the big tank too...." he pumped the station dry, to the gas back to Kansas and made his fortune.    I think normal price was around $0.25 or $0.27 cents back then.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 12, 2011)

You guys don't know what expensive is. Its over $5.00 here in Canada.

Lin.


----------



## simomatra (Aug 12, 2011)

And at the pump today it was US$6.55 here this morning so stop complaining yours is cheap


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't mind the high gas prices, as long as I know that somewhere
big oil executives are pulling in record profits and bonuses.


----------



## clapiana (Aug 14, 2011)

not much RV this year because of the cost of gas 
dont you want to just throw a rock at those gas stations that went out of business and still have the price of gas at $2.50?


----------

